# Informationen zum Mandalselva



## Matzer_22 (25. März 2009)

Moin Moin Leute. Ich hätte mal einige Fragen zum Mandalselva!!! Fahre anfang August nach Mandal (Zone 1). Haben dort direkt am Fluss ein Haus mit Boot gemietet. Von dort aus sind es per Boot noch 2 Km zum offenen Meer. Wäre es dann auch sinnvoll mal die Angelmöglichkeiten im Meer zu testen, oder ist es vor der Küste Mandals nicht alzu rosig mit Fisch? Wie sieht es aus könntet ihr mir auch noch ein paar tipps geben??? Sprich Ausrüstung, Köderwahl und Regeln (Angelkarte, Preis, Fangbegrenzung???). 
Freu mich auf eure Antworten 

Bis dahin Petri Heil   :vik:


----------



## Matzinger (27. März 2009)

*AW: Informationen zum Mandalselva*

Moin,

alle wichtigen Infos gibt es auf www.mandalselva.no.
Anonsten habe ich hier irgendwo auch mal einen Bericht reingestellt.

Gruß

Matzinger


----------



## gnaerz (27. März 2009)

*AW: Informationen zum Mandalselva*

Servus, was du im August in Südnorwegen fängst sind haufenweise Makrelen. Mit etwas Glück ist auch mal ein Dorsch oder Köhler dabei. Wird aber die Ausnahme bleiben weil das Wasser zu kalt ist.

Gruß!


----------



## Dieter1952 (30. März 2009)

*AW: Informationen zum Mandalselva*



gnaerz schrieb:


> Servus, was du im August in Südnorwegen fängst sind haufenweise Makrelen. Mit etwas Glück ist auch mal ein Dorsch oder Köhler dabei. Wird aber die Ausnahme bleiben weil das Wasser zu kalt ist.
> 
> Gruß!


 
_Wie so ist im August das Wasser zu kalt? Ich fange auch im August meine Dorsche. Absolut wichtig ist, dass man sehr leicht fischt._


----------

